# What to "do" in Canadian Rockies?



## janej (Jun 14, 2011)

We are leaving for the Canadian Rockies in two weeks.  We will fly to Kalispell, MT, spent two nights in the Glacier national park, then go the Banff for a week with one night in Jasper in the middle of the week, and two nights in Calgary.

We have two boys age 15 and 13.  They are interested in finding out what we can "do".  So far, I found hot spring bath, zipline (need details), ice walk, Calgary Stampede.  Any other ideas?  I'd really appreciate detailed suggestions with vendor references if possible.

Many thanks,

Jane


----------



## am1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hike up Sulphur mountain then free chairlift down.  5.5km of switchbacks.  Very easy.  Check out the Banff Springs Hotel.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 14, 2011)

Leave early to go to Jasper. Tons of things to do , lots of waterfalls, do the snocoach. I have pics I took when I was there on snapfish if you'd like to see them. Just pm me.  R U going to the night show at the Calgary Stampede? I certainly recommend it. It was one of the highlights. 

There is also a town (brain freeze) near Calgary where you can go to dinasour museum if the kids like that. I didn't do that and wish I had.  

shaggy


----------



## janej (Jun 14, 2011)

am1 said:


> Hike up Sulphur mountain then free chairlift down.  5.5km of switchbacks.  Very easy.  Check out the Banff Springs Hotel.



Is this the same place as the Banff Gondola?  

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## janej (Jun 14, 2011)

shagnut said:


> Leave early to go to Jasper. Tons of things to do , lots of waterfalls, do the snocoach. I have pics I took when I was there on snapfish if you'd like to see them. Just pm me.  R U going to the night show at the Calgary Stampede? I certainly recommend it. It was one of the highlights.
> 
> There is also a town (brain freeze) near Calgary where you can go to dinasour museum if the kids like that. I didn't do that and wish I had.
> 
> shaggy



Hi Shaggy,

I think I still have the link to your pictures.  I started planning for the trip long time ago and never finished the details.  Is the snocoach by the same company?  Where do we get on?  How long does it take?  Do I need to make reservations now?

I did order the night show at the Stampede.  

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## am1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes but they sure raised their prices.  In 99 it was free to do down and I think no more than $10 to get up.


----------



## BevL (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is the dinosaur place Shaggy was talking about:

http://www.tyrrellmuseum.com/


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 15, 2011)

am1 said:


> Yes but they sure raised their prices.  In 99 it was free to do down and I think no more than $10 to get up.



We go in a few weeks. The gondola is now $30 per adult! And $16 or so for a child. Holy crap. $80 plus tax for the 3 of us. That is alot. I do not know if it's still free for the downride.


----------



## strandlover (Jun 15, 2011)

*... and for some Western Canada delicacies...*

... don't forget to sample prairie oysters...


----------



## shagnut (Jun 15, 2011)

janej said:


> Hi Shaggy,
> 
> I think I still have the link to your pictures.  I started planning for the trip long time ago and never finished the details.  Is the snocoach by the same company?  Where do we get on?  How long does it take?  Do I need to make reservations now?
> 
> ...



Jane, just saw your post. You go to the restaurant across the street and sign up. I did it when I got there.  I think it was maybe an hour or so but it's worth it.You do get off the snocoach and walk on the glacier.  I remember another tip. Don't eat at the cafeteria where the tour buses go. Go around back and there is another restaurant which had WONDERFUL burgers. I believe that is where Kelli tried bison burgers for the first time.  It's been so long so don't hold this as gospel, I believe they have a huge open grill where you can cook your own burgers. You will love the night time show.  

Please leave early when you go to Jasper so that you can do all of the pull offs. I left the last set of waterfalls for the trip back.  You will be amazed at the scenery!!  shaggy


----------



## Patty (Jun 15, 2011)

We were in Canmore last week and Lethbridge this week .  The Tyrell Royal Museum in Drumheller has fantastic displays of dinosaurs.  Go to the Provential Dinosaur Park just north of Brooks and take the bus out through the bone area.  Calgary has an interesting Heritage Park that makes a good day trip.  Enjoy.  Alberta has beautiful scenery.


----------



## Janette (Jun 15, 2011)

We will be in Banff July 29-Aug 5. We are in Victoria and Vancouver first and are going to spend the night at the Columbia Ice Fields before we check into the timeshare. We are spending one night at Revelstoke as we trek across BC. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 19, 2011)

My sons and husband loved the big "buses" that you can take right out onto the glacier. Well worth the money.

Sheila


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 17, 2011)

I will be in Banff July 29th thru Aug 12th.  I am getting so excited I cant stand being at work any longer.  

Remember to get the book "Dont waste you time in the Canadian Rockies"   

If you are going to Kootenay, my favorite is Marble Canyon and the Painted Pots.  

Has anyone done a moderate to easy hike in Banff or Jasper that was thier favorite.  Trying to plan most of the days.


----------



## weh8625 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Subscribing*

Subscribing to this thread.
Heading to Banff in a few weeks.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 18, 2011)

*Look at my review of Banff Gate Mountain Resort.*

*We are leaving for the Canadian Rockies in two weeks. We will fly to Kalispell, MT, spent two nights in the Glacier national park, then go the Banff for a week with one night in Jasper in the middle of the week, and two nights in Calgary.

We have two boys age 15 and 13. They are interested in finding out what we can "do". So far, I found hot spring bath, zipline (need details), ice walk, Calgary Stampede. Any other ideas? I'd really appreciate detailed suggestions with vendor references if possible.

Many thanks,

Jane * 
Jane, your boys will love all there is to do in the Canadian Rockies. I don't know where you are staying, but look at my review of Banff Gate Mountain Resort...I posted it last summer after I took five boys and five adults to the Canadian Rockies. I followed a similar path, staying a couple of days in Glacier National Park before going up to Canmore and Banff National Park.

While you are in that southern part, make sure you go to Waterton Lakes National Park and take the boat ride back over to the US....great Moose seeing area.

In all the parks there are lots of hiking opportunities.  But in the Canadian Rockies in particular we went wildlife seeking on several trips, hiking, whitewater rafting and fishing in addition to the things you have already discovered.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 20, 2011)

Literally just got back from a week at Glacier National park (stayed at Glacier Wilderness Resort - fab place!) and a 2nd week in Banff (stayed at Banff Mountain Gate resort - not so fab place).

We did the 3 hour* glacier walk where you actually hike on the glacier itself with a guide. There were about 15 people in our group. The price was a small amount more than the big bus and we felt so much better of an expereince. FYI - I found out by accident that you may get a better price if you book the day before or so of when you want to go. I booked about 2 weeks in advance and paid the bit more. Oh well. Still so worth it!

On the walk the guide dug a small hole so we could see that beautiful blue ice and told us why it's blue. We also saw up close and personal mill wheels formed by melt water, arches formed in the ice due to melt water, stood next to a pole that measure ice thickness, melt off, etc. so we REALLY got an appreciation of how much the glacier is disappearing fast. We saw and learned about the snow plugs that look so inviting (anyone for making a snow angel?) and are death. Serious real death.

It was an amazing experience for about the same money as sitting in a bus and unloading with a hundred or more people to wander around a few meters of glacier.

* the tour is for 3 hours. Ours lasted 4 hours because of...me. I was the weak link on the walk. I am overweight, out of shape and a flat lander. The 'easy walk' was hard for me as it was mostly a slow uphill grind. However the guide (and the rest of the group, bless their hearts) was understanding and stopped for a few minutes (all too often I am embarrassed to say) when I needed to catch my breathe. It presented however ample opportunity for the guide to share all sorts of 'extra' information with us (silver lining!).

The company provides hats, gloves, hiking boots, wind pants and jackets (needed those!) as well as crimpons. We had most of our own stuff but many in the group needed the full outfit. All included in the price.

We also did the Lake O'Hara bus ride (trust me, take the bus!) and then hiked to Lake Oesa, which was mostly still frozen. Again, this was an 'easier hike' but wasn't. But we did it and it was very much worth the effort. Climbing over snow packs on the angled edge of a mountain side has the effect of making you very aware of how good life is! LOL!

We did horseback riding (3 hour trail) with Holiday on Horseback. It was fine but not special. It was mostly thru pine woods (bug spray a MUST) with limited views and with the single file nature of the ride, the 'guide' couldn't/didn't share much info on where we were riding thru. And it was pricy.

The town of Banff itself was much more pleasant a walk thru than I anticipated. And better than Canmore was IMHO.

We drove to Jasper after the ice walk and while we only stayed long enough to grab something to eat, it was a very lovely drive and had views more like those in Glacier NP than those seen in and around Banff.

We had wonderful weather and really had a great time.


----------



## skimble (Aug 14, 2011)

janej said:


> Is this the same place as the Banff Gondola?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jane



Do NOT do the Banff Gondola.  It's about $30/person, and it goes up about 2500 feet.  The view is good, but there are places you can drive for a similar view.  And, the walk up is not that bad (and once you are up there, you can get a free ride back down.)  I really felt like this was a waste of money.  
In Canmore, there are tons of things to see... there's a short hike up to some Sulfer Springs.  Hike alongside the river, see the coal deposits and tons of wildlife in the river.  
Go to Kananaskas!   When Banff was set aside as a National Park, it included Kananaskas.  But, because of mining, hunting and logging, the borders were pushed back.  Kananaskas is not as popular, but equally as beautiful as Banff (and you don't have to pay the ridiculously high price of admission.)  
There are a few interesting sights to see in Calgary, but the Stampede is definitely worthwhile.  
Get up to Jasper too!  It's just beyond the Columbian Ice Fields... it's beautiful up there, but it's about 3.5 hours of scenic driving.


----------



## Janette (Aug 14, 2011)

We just returned also. We had two nights in Victoria, seven in Vancouver, one in Relelstoke, one at the ice fields and seven at Banff Gate Mountain. The resort wasn't great but it was clean, no bugs and we had a wonderful view. We were in unit 44 at the top of the resort so really private. We went to the ice fields before going to our resort but we drove back to Lake Louise and Lake Moraine early one morning to beat the crowds. We had no trouble parking. Be sure to visit Banff springs and the hotel there. We drove the wild life highway by way of Kananaskis and enjoyed walking around the property at that resort. Our favorite day trip was our hike at Johnston Canyon. Be sure to go to the top falls. Just take your time. The path is good but you do climb. We had lunch at Silvertip golf course and enjoyed great views. We did the peak to peak at Whistler when we were in Vancouver so we saw no reason to do other gondola trips. We enjoyed the Oh! Canada dinner show and thought the food was good. We walked around Canmore and Banff. We felt like we should be singing "Majesty" every time we looked at the wonderful mountains. They are just majestic. Our trip was wonderful. Our wifi wasn't good at the resort so we frequented Safeway. It was a shock to our systems to return to the SC low country temperatures.


----------

